# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Philosophical Question Number 1

## smoke

Late last night...or rather, early this morning whilst staring at my screen and at this forum i found a lot of 'philosopical' questions ran through my head.
I thought it would be good to share them here, as it was here that i thought of them.
i thought about posting one a day or one a week, depending on the response. Of course, if nobody wants to answer the question then i wouldn't waste everyone's time with numerous other questions.

So here goes:

_"If you were to die tomorrow, would you (honestly) be able to say that you would die happy?"_

----------


## Duo

Hell noooooooo, so many things I want to do before I go, like at least leave a child behind, fullfill my obligations to my family, but i would be satisfied that I had a good life so far, I can't complain....... but I'd rather not go at all ;)

----------


## smoke

> ....... but I'd rather not go at all ;)


thanks for your post...
would you really want to live forever? and see your children grow old and die? see the world change, possibly for the worse?
i don't think i could handle living forever...but that doesn't mean i'm ready to pop my cork just yet!

----------


## Frank D. White

it would depend on who I was making mad passionate love to when I passed away!

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## smoke

hehehe, i wondered who would bring up 'dying whilst having sex'.
your reputation proceeds you Mr White.

----------


## Frank D. White

even at a young 55, I'm ready to go. I spend a lot of time around death in my job and it holds no fear for me. When I go it will be with a smile!

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## smoke

> even at a young 55, I'm ready to go. I spend a lot of time around death in my job and it holds no fear for me. When I go it will be with a smile!


may i enquie what line of work you are in?

i never understand fearing death...i mean, it is inevitable.
i can understand why people would be concerned when faced with death (not in an immediate sense...ie: when someone is holding a gun to your head...i think i'd be 'concerned' then) but, for example, you knew you were going to die in a few months...personally i'd be concerned with things that i hadn't done or achieved...i am one to regret things i haven't done rather than things i have.

----------


## Frank D. White

[QUOTE=smoke]may i enquie what line of work you are in?

I've been taking care of sick elderly men in their own homes. Most want to stay home to die, not go to a nurseing home or hospital. I help them bathe, dress, eat, take them places in the car in they can get out. I'm with most of them several months to a year or more. When they pass away, I move on to a new patient. You get to pretty much be your own boss and you become a part of the man's family so to speak. In my 40 years of various jobs, this is the most rewarding by far; wish I had found it sooner.

CNA/HHA/Hospice

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## Brooker

No, because I'd be pissed that I didn't get a chance to live the rest of my life.

----------


## Shooter452

Or die with it as the case may be.

I've done a lot with my life. I have had a family; sired three children who are all functioning adults; fought desperately in a losing cause; made passionate love to wonderful women--none of them my wife, who passed on some time ago; put some really bad people in jail--most also into prisons; I've driven fast cars; risked my life unnecessarily, several times; won lots of money in a poker game--lost more; seen the Pacific from both shores; been SCUBA diving; survived a gun fight, several times (and there is only one way to survive a gun fight...either you die, or the other guy does); gone to college; seen Robert Bolt's a Man for all Seasons both on the live stage and the screen; seen our legal system work; seen our legal system fail--in person for both occasions; known many great close friends; saved a few lives and had my own saved; avoided ever becoming wealthy--assuming that wealth, like power, corrupts; drank great beer; drank great wine; served my country faithfully. I have not become a published author, which is my secret dream.

All in all, I have had a good life. If it had to end tomorrow, I would not go happily, but I would not go kicking and screaming, either. I have always wanted to greet Death with some dignity. I think I could at this point, but I would love to be an author first. A writer is different from an author in that the latter is paid for his efforts. Money is not important, except as a way to keep score.

_Sic transit gloria mundi_

----------


## Doc

Would I be happy?
-No.

What would I do?
-Give the world the finger.

Why would I do that?
-Because at least I wouldn't have to deal with people anymore.

Doc :Smoking:

----------


## quiet sunshine

How can I die happily? Too many dreams havn't been realized yet. Once there was a question on another forum: what's the most fearful thing of yours? My answer is: to die suddenly.

----------


## Clawn

No.

I am much younger than most on this site, therefore, my opinion will be different. I do not want to leave at this time because I have so much left to do. People I could help, books I could write, people I could meet, places I could go, you get the picture. There are too many things I have to do, wrongs I have to right, and rights I have to wrong. Also, I want to be an ancient European history teacher. I need to finsh some things that I have begun and begin some things that have yet to be done. 

In short, I need to do quite a bit before I die and I would bemost dissatisfied if I were die tomorrow.

----------


## MeltdOwn_Akira

death? ... not yet.

----------


## Brooker

But who would be happy about dying?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elizabeth

> may i enquie what line of work you are in?
> 
> i never understand fearing death...i mean, it is inevitable.
> i can understand why people would be concerned when faced with death (not in an immediate sense...ie: when someone is holding a gun to your head...i think i'd be 'concerned' then) but, for example, you knew you were going to die in a few months...personally i'd be concerned with things that i hadn't done or achieved...i am one to regret things i haven't done rather than things i have.


This is basically my view on it as well. There are a few very difficult and time consuming things I have left to do, which will take years rather than months -- so if the question is would I be satisfied knowing death is around the corner, then not particularly. If it happens totally unawares, on the other hand, such as while sleeping or instantaneously in an accident, it doesn't make sense even to talk about feelings or emotion in the afterlife or where anyone believes we are. 

And not only is death inevitable which sounds a little depressing, but of course it is totally necessary for any kind of life on this planet to continue. In a sense, we owe it to future generations not to stick around forever. It'll be interesting to see 'reverse/anti-aging' technology will be handled, should researchers ever develop an immortality drug and let it and become widespread.

----------


## mad pierrot

I want to die peacefully in my sleep like my grandfather did,
NOT screaming like the people in his car.

 :Blush:  


(I couldn't pass that one up.)

Honestly, it all depends. I'd hate to die after winning the lottery, but I wouldn't mind dying if I was hit by a bus and being eaten alive by dogs.

----------


## lexico

I was thinking of writing the stoic way of dying. That is, if I am not attatched, and having nothing to lose, then why regret? At least the bad things wouldn't keep happening, and I wouldn't know it if it did.

I asked the doctor the other day, "What is the easiest way to die ? How can I prepare for that ? I would hate to drag on after I become an invalid. After my functional days are over, I prefer to die quickly."

"Excercise will greatly enhance your chances of a quick and easy death. If you get a stroke, you might drag on. Try to die of a heart attack." ...I'm off topic, sorry. I would be angry that I haven't finished my reading, haven't even started on those that just arrived. And the threads that I have great hopes for. Actually the unfinished stuff would be the cause of my great anger and regret. But rest assured, if I know I'm going, and have access to a PC hooked up, I will say good-by toall.  :Smiling:  

@Mad Pierrot: You have a very romantic idea of death. It reminds of the Stranger who wanted his execution ground to be populous and clamorous, with lots of sunlight, dust, and commotion.

----------


## Revenant

Asking that question is important in remembering what is truely important in life. Would I be happy? I simply try to remember what's important in life, things like family, friends, and doing things to benefit others. I live from moment to moment, cause happiness is found in the moment. That's not to say I do anything that would jeopardize the future.

----------


## Mycernius

I wouldn't die happy, I'm dying course I wouldn't. And once I'm dead I'd be really pi$$ed off. I'd make a lousy dead person. A grumpy ghost. Mind you give me time to get back at poeple that I didn't like when I was alive.  :Smiling:

----------


## mad pierrot

> @Mad Pierrot: You have a very romantic idea of death. It reminds of the Stranger who wanted his execution ground to be populous and clamorous, with lots of sunlight, dust, and commotion.


The way I figure, everyones dies, so why not make your death worthwhile? (I was just being a goofy about the bus and the dogs thing.)

Here's a question I'm dying to ask:

*What would you die for?*

----------


## lexico

Although I am fascinated with the idea of a glamourous, glorious death for a grandiose, gargangtuan cause, sadly such do not exist for the majority of which I am one.

How about in a big explosion where shrapnel pierce thru the flesh and bones shredding it to pieces, where a great ball of fire burning and evaporating all traces of me into thin air...for the advancement of science ?

Anyway I think I will probably die of something very insignificant like a bee sting, or picking up a glittering piece of rock, or choking on my new year's mochi, or something to that effect will quite fit my humble existence. Just not in bed, I pray!! Disappointed ? What is your idea of a worthy cause ?  :Poh:

----------


## Index

If I was to die tomorrow I'd probably sit down and feel relief at not having to worry anymore about all my unanswerable questions, regrets, mistakes, or apprehensions. I'd be excited about finding out what happens after death. The only sad thing would be leaving behind the people I love and care for.

----------


## Index

> *What would you die for?*


I'd die for my family and in defence of my country.

----------


## Shooter452

I would die for my buddies...in combat, they are the only thing worth the risk of your life. Larger issues, like causes and one's country become submerged in the day-to-day grind of survival. You may kill for hate--you hate what you fear, and the other people in a war inspire your fear if not your respect--but you die only for love. 

No love is greater than that you have for your buddies or your partner. In combat and on the street, these are relationships closer than between spouses much of the time.

So, mp, that is for what I would die.

----------


## smoke

> *What would you die for?*


myself...that may not make sense, but it does to me.

and as for how i would die...in a way where my loved ones would either be proud or wouldn't know i'd died.
the first part of that statement may contradict with the opening comment of this post...but like is full of contradictions.

----------


## Void

> Originally Posted by *mad pierrot*
> _What would you die for? _


A. de Saint Exupery once said: one should die only for those things that inspire him to live (quite free citation)

i do agree with him

----------


## isayhello

> _"If you were to die tomorrow, would you (honestly) be able to say that you would die happy?"_


NO nO NO NOOO! I haven't visited a Love Hotel yet! Don't let me die before I get to go to a Love Hotel!!!! *cries*

----------


## smoke

> NO nO NO NOOO! I haven't visited a Love Hotel yet! Don't let me die before I get to go to a Love Hotel!!!! *cries*


i've never visted one either....Hmmmm :winklove:

----------


## Doc

> NO nO NO NOOO! I haven't visited a Love Hotel yet! Don't let me die before I get to go to a Love Hotel!!!! *cries*


Sex, the carnal, savage, physical act is that important to you isn't it? Sheesh!

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## isayhello

> i've never visted one either....Hmmmm :winklove:


^_____________________________^  :Laugh out loud: 




> Sex, the carnal, savage, physical act is that important to you isn't it? Sheesh!


*blinks* I just said I wanted to visit a Love Hotel... I just wanna see it... XD

Anyways, did ANYONE say they would die happy, if they were to die right now? I don't think anyone feels "finished" with life, no matter age or what they have achieved...  :Doubt:

----------


## Doc

> *blinks* I just said I wanted to visit a Love Hotel... I just wanna see it... XD
> 
> Anyways, did ANYONE say they would die happy, if they were to die right now? I don't think anyone feels "finished" with life, no matter age or what they have achieved...


No not at all. I still have a lot of accomplish before I ever feel happy with my life.

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful: 

PS You know you're in it for the sex for the love hotel just admit it!  :Smug:

----------


## isayhello

> PS You know you're in it for the sex for the love hotel just admit it!


  :Laugh out loud:  NEVER! I'm interested in architecture - that's all... *innocent*

No one should feel finished with their lives... that's sad. You should want to go on living for a long looong time and want to achieve many things. People saying they are ready to die this very moment are....(strange?)
I can't understand that!  :Doubt:

----------


## Mal

> "If you were to die tomorrow, would you (honestly) be able to say that you would die happy?"


Hell no. Dying sucks, whats to be happy about? I think people have an untowards reverance towards their own inevitable demise just so that they don't go insane realizing that their time on this planet is finite.

As far as I'm concerned, there will never be enough things to acomplish, experience or learn that will make me happy to ship off this mortal coil ><

Death - public enemy #1

----------


## Sensuikan San

Statistically - I'm nearer to this than most of you !

What a horrible thought !

Generally, I echo the thoughts and statements of 'Shooter 452' and Frank (although, I'm happy to say that I've never been in a gunfight! - there was an incident once involving a knife though, if I recall !)

I think I would die happy - provided that I don't leave an awful mess (physical, legal or economical, take your pick...) for my survivors to clear up !

Sadly - I'm terribly disorganized ... so ....

Regards,

W

----------


## smoke

> Statistically - I'm nearer to this than most of you !
> 
> What a horrible thought !
> 
> Generally, I echo the thoughts and statements of 'Shooter 452' and Frank (although, I'm happy to say that I've never been in a gunfight! - there was an incident once involving a knife though, if I recall !)
> 
> I think I would die happy - provided that I don't leave an awful mess (physical, legal or economical, take your pick...) for my survivors to clear up !
> 
> Sadly - I'm terribly disorganized ... so ....
> ...


I think i'd like to leave a terrible mess...mostly financially...let them all curse my name, i'd be dead, why would i care!?
admitedly...i don't know if i my concious would let me do that...if i had no ties (ie: no family) then yeah sure...let the state pay off my debt...there's nothing like getting one over on the credit card companies...i'd max out as many cards as possible.

----------


## smoke

> NEVER! I'm interested in architecture - that's all... *innocent*


yes i love 'architecture' too........

----------


## Doc

> NEVER! I'm interested in architecture - that's all... *innocent*


Yeah right and I'm the Pope.  :Okashii:  Why can't women just admit it when they're in it for the sex?  :Okashii:  

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## Sensuikan San

> I think i'd like to leave a terrible mess...mostly financially...let them all curse my name, i'd be dead, why would i care!?
> admitedly...i don't know if i my concious would let me do that...if i had no ties (ie: no family) then yeah sure...let the state pay off my debt...there's nothing like getting one over on the credit card companies...i'd max out as many cards as possible.


If I had no family ... then, I'd agree with you ...! **** 'em all !  :Cheerleader:  

Regards,

W

----------


## Flashjeff

> it would depend on who I was making mad passionate love to when I passed away!
> 
> Frank


Heh! Not to make light of such a topic, but that reminds me of a line from a Richard Pryor routine about coming and going at the same time!
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Dutch Baka

well im not happy if i would die tommorow, because im to young ( just my opinion, maby the guy above us think different) and i need to see many things in life, i think life is like a learning proces, and i totaly follow Lexico with learning everyday from new things!!!

if i look back on my short life now, i would be happy the way i have lived, being young and stupid, still i am! im notiching im getting more serieus with some things, and that the last years i did all my best to be happy, to work hard, to take care of my girl... im happy to be in love for already 1,5 year, everytime i talk to my girl, my heart is just almost bouncing again..

im happy with what i have done till so far,,, but im not ready yet, i need to finnish my mision on earth

----------


## Doc

> Heh! Not to make light of such a topic, but that reminds me of a line from a Richard Pryor routine about coming and going at the same time!


Is it the one where he catches himself on fire? :Laughing: 

"And since you love me so much, here's ol' Richard Pryor running with his ass on fire." :Laughing: 

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## Pachipro

Yes, I think I would. I do not fear death, only the way I may go. Would it be slow and painful, or quick and painless? I would prefer the latter. 

As I mentioned in a previous thread, I've reached most of my goals, and have had, for the most part, a decent life so far. If it streatches another 10-30+ years, it's just a bonus as far as I am concerned. Maybe there's more for me to learn here or more pain to be felt. I don't know. I do believe that death is nothing but a transition out of the physical and into the spiritual and maybe back into the physical in order to keep growing and learning.

It's also interesting to note that, in the answers to this question, those around my age or older would willingly go now and those in their late teens or 20's are not ready yet. Quite understandable.




> What would you die for?


Interesting question. I guess I would die for anything I loved or cherished dearly. This could be family, country, friends, or my beliefs. For these things I would gladly give my life.

----------


## EV13SON

I've lived a good full life and have experienced ups and down and have been very blessed. I've had people close to me depart and understand how quickly fortune can turn and I'm saddened for those that experience a life filled with nothing but pain sorrow and misfortune. I hope humanity can get to a point where we look out for the weakest amongst us but greed and selfishness seem to win out time and time again. Would I like to die rather than keep on living, I'd say no I'd rather stick it out but the risk is going out on a high note or low one, who knows if tomorrow all of Society could collapse, a giant Cataclysmic event could take place, or a Horrific disease could ravage humanity...ok that last one may already be taking place. Wouldn't it be ironic if those that say they would rather die than infinitely live forever would upon death enter a state of forever existence  :Laughing:

----------


## Ceribell

Honestly, how can anyone be happy in such an unhappy world ?
So yes, I have hope that something better awaits after life here on earth.

----------


## real expert

> Honestly, how can anyone be happy in such an unhappy world ?
> So yes, I have hope that something better awaits after life here on earth.


Life can be tough, and for some unfortunate ones, life feels like the valley of tears and an endless circle of suffering and misery. However, even in this unhappy or biblically speaking "fallen world", we do enjoy moments of joy, laughter, and happiness. I personally believe, that this restless chasing after pleasure and happiness is part of the problem, particularly in the Western world. Therefore, the source for unhappiness and to a degree depression in our Western societies, *is often the need for instant gratification.* This desire to experience pleasure or fulfillment without delay or deferment. Basically, it’s when you want it; and you want it now. Plus we are being told that we *deserve* to be happy which leads to having expectations, not seldom unrealistic ones. In fact, we have *to earn our* happiness by avoiding having distorted priorities and false values. In Christianity, for example, the is the hope that after death, there is an everlasting life of perfect joy, happiness, absolute love, freedom, and wholeness, the total union with God. St Augustine said this: "O Lord, and our heart is restless until it rests in you.” This quote will surely upset atheists.

----------


## Ceribell

> Life can be tough, and for some unfortunate ones, life feels like the valley of tears and an endless circle of suffering and misery. However, even in this unhappy or biblically speaking "fallen world", we do enjoy moments of joy, laughter, and happiness. I personally believe, that this restless chasing after pleasure and happiness is part of the problem, particularly in the Western world. Therefore, the source for unhappiness and to a degree depression in our Western societies, *is often the need for instant gratification.* This desire to experience pleasure or fulfillment without delay or deferment. Basically, it’s when you want it; and you want it now. Plus we are being told that we *deserve* to be happy which leads to having expectations, not seldom unrealistic ones. In fact, we have *to earn our* happiness by avoiding having distorted priorities and false values. In Christianity, for example, the is the hope that after death, there is an everlasting life of perfect joy, happiness, absolute love, freedom, and wholeness, the total union with God. St Augustine said this: "O Lord, and our heart is restless until it rests in you.” This quote will surely upset atheists.


Well said real expert!
Happiness is such a fleeting emotion and what you’re saying about chasing after pleasure and instant gratification being a source of depression makes sense to me. Pleasure never lasts and it is a poor substitute for long term happiness.
At this stage of my life, I am willing settle for a feeling contentment and the ability to accept life for what it is . . . a series of ups and downs. It is okay to not feel happy all of the time, feeling sadness makes the happy times more meaningful and important.

----------

